# 6mo old WL male



## BigOzzy2018 (Jan 27, 2018)

Curious w opinion/s on my boy. I know he’s young and black but still curious. It’s a self stack since I was alone. Thanks


----------



## konathegsd (Dec 3, 2016)

Beautiful boy! He has a nice head. I also like his structure a lot.


----------



## Levi T (Oct 10, 2017)

He is so pretty! But his nose is a little big!


----------



## BigOzzy2018 (Jan 27, 2018)

Thanks. Lol on his nose, not as big when u see him or I’m just used to it


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

Very nice masculine head. He is in the awkward puppy stage. I hate evaluating structure at this age.


----------



## BigOzzy2018 (Jan 27, 2018)

Thanks, i do love his head as well. I know how much u don’t like critiques at this age. In 6 mo I will post another one, will be nice to see the difference.


----------



## mnm (Jan 9, 2006)

I agree, it is hard to critique at this age, they are lean and lanky and just not enough there to go on. He does have a nice head, and so far, looks like nice bone, specially for a black, as they often tend to long in the body and less bone.


----------

